# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ուսում և առողջություն

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգը ինչքանո՞վ է ազդում աշակերտի/ուսանողի առողջության վրա:
Աշակերտների մասին կոնկրետ հետազոտությունների արդյունքներ կան ինձ մոտ: Եթե ժամանակ ունենամ, կհրապարակեմ: Ուսանողների առողջությունը դեռևս հետազոտման փուլում է:
Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: Արդյոք առողջությու՞նն է ամենաթանկ բանը, թե՞ արժե այն զոհել հանուն ուսման: Իսկ գուցե մեկը մյուսին չի՞ վնասում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իմ կարծիքով, ուսումն իրոք կարող է վնասել առողջությանը։ Ուրիշ տեղերում չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, Հայաստանում այդպես է։ Դե, բոլոր ուսանողներն էլ կիմանան. անքուն գիշերներ  :Boredom:  , գերհոգնածություն  :Black Eye:  ... և այլն... Իհարկե, այդ ամենից կարելի է խուսափել կարգին չսովորելու դեպքում  :Dance:   :Tsamon:   :Sulel:  և հանգիստ քնել ինչքան որ սիրտդ կուզի  :Lazy:  , բայց եթե մարդ ուզում է նորմալ սովորել ու նորմալ մասնագետ դառնալ, ապա դա գոնե որոշ չափով առողջության հաշվին  է լինում... :Sad:  

Չնայած, գուցե շատ բան կախված է նաև կոնկրետ ԲՈՒՀ-ից ու մասնագիտությունից  :Dntknw:

----------


## kiki

մենք շատ ենք այս թեմայով խոսացել ուսանող ժամանակ կուրսեցինորով, հատկապես ծանր քննությունների ժամանակ ... ու պատկերացնում էինք , որ մինչև ընդունվելը ու մեկ էլ ընդունվելուց հետո թեստ  որ անցկացնեն մեզ հետ , վա՜՜՜յ ... գիժ ու հոգեկան դուրս կգաինք էդ անվերջ սթրեսսների պատճառով ...

----------


## docart

Իմ կարծիքով ամենածանր բժշկական համալսարան սովորելն է: Խնդրում եմ չասեք, թե բժշկական եմ սովորել, դրա համար ել այդպես եմ ասում: Ոչ մի տեղ առավոտվա 9ից մինչև 5 դաս չեն անում< այդքան մեծ ծավալի քննություններ չեն հանձնում և այդքան շատ հանձնարարություններ չեն տալիս: Իմ կարծիքով ակումբի մյուս բժշկական ուսանողները կհաստատեն դա:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## kiki

ուհու , նրանց վրա նաև հոգեբանական ճնշում էլ կա երևի ... քանի որ մեզանից շատ գիտեն մեր հիվանդությունների ու մարդկային թերությունների մասին , ու երևի ամեն մի հիվանդության մասին անցնելիս իրենց վրա են վերցնում ...  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենածանր բժշկական համալսարան սովորելն է: Խնդրում եմ չասեք, թե բժշկական եմ սովորել, դրա համար ել այդպես եմ ասում: Ոչ մի տեղ առավոտվա 9ից մինչև 5 դաս չեն անում< այդքան մեծ ծավալի քննություններ չեն հանձնում և այդքան շատ հանձնարարություններ չեն տալիս: Իմ կարծիքով ակումբի մյուս բժշկական ուսանողները կհաստատեն դա:


Ես կասեմ, որ սխալվում ես: Ամերիկյան համալսարանի ուսանողներն ավելի ծանր վիճակում են, քանի որ նրանց դասերը սկսվելով առավոտյան ավարտվում են միայն երեկոյան ուշ ժամերի և նրանց լսարանները /համենայն դեպս համակարգչային արխիտեկտուրա մասնագիտության գծով/ կիսանկուղային հարկում են ու ոչ այնքան բարենպաստ պայմաններում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես եկա հաստատելու: Բարեբախտաբար, մինչև ժամը հինգն այլևս դաս չեն անում, բայց փոխարենն այնքան հանձնարարություններ են տրվում, որ ստիպված ես ամբողջ օրն ընթերցասրահում նստել, հետո էլ տանը պարապել: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում ի՞նչ ենք ուտում: Կասկածելի ծագման սնունդ, այն էլ օրը երկու-երեք անգամ, մինչդեռ մյուս բուհերի ուսանողները կարող են միայն մեկ անգամ կասկածելի սնունդ ուտել, իսկ հետո տուն գնալ ու մամայի սարքած կերակուրն ուտել: Այստեղից, բժշկականի ուսանողները պետք է որ առաջինը լինի ստամոքս-աղիքային ուղու խանգարումներով:
Հետո, նախանձում եմ, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե, ասենք, մանկավարժականի ուսանողը մի քննությանը ընդամենը մեկ հարյուր թերթանոց տետր պետք է պարապի, մինչդեռ մեզ մոտ երկու-երեք այդքան տետրերին ավելանում են հսկայական դասախոսությունները, հետևաբար ստիպված գիշերները չենք քնում, որ հասցնենք: Չնայած մեզ մոտ մի առավելություն կա: Քանի որ ամեն օր պահանջում են դաս սովորել և դու պարտաճանաչորեն կատարում ես հանձնարարությունները, քննաշրջանն այնքան էլ ծանր չի լինում, կարող ես պարզապես արագ-արագ թերթել նյութը: Այսինքն, կարդալու ժամանակ չի էլ լինում, որ ամեն ինչ զրոյից սովորես:

Ինչ բժշկականում եմ սովորում, աշնանային կիսամյակից հետո ծանր հիվանդանում եմ և ստիպված եմ լինում հիվանդ-հիվանդ պատրաստվել քնություններին:

Հետո, բժշկականի ուսանողները ուսանող դառնում են արդեն առողջությունը որոշ չափով քայքայած, քանզի նրանց համար ընդունելության քննություններն էլ են բավական դժվար հաղթահարելի: Ես հիշում եմ ինքս ինձ: Որպես մեդալակիր միայն մի քննություն եմ հանձնել, բայց դրանից հետո սարսափելի էր իմ հոգեկան վիճակը: Ասենք, գիշերներն արթնանում էի ու սկսում էի գոռալ կամ ինչ-որ վախենալու բաներ էի տեսնում (տեսողական հալուցինացիաներ):

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Ռեալիստ

Ես  էլ լսել եմ, որ պոլիտեղնիկնա  հեշտ ընդունվել բայց դժվարա սովորել,  նույնիսկ լսել եմ որ պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանողների համար  ամենավատ անեծքը  ԳԾԱԳԻՐՏ ՃՂԵՄՆԱ, մի խոսքով ավելի լավա 3 քննություն տամ քանց  թե  մի հեկտարանոց գցագիր վերցնեմ փողոցով  ման գամ, ընդեղի տղաներին ել չեմ նախանձի  մի անեկդոտ լսելուց հետո
Ասումա 3 աղջիկ են գնում մեկը  գեշ , մյուսը  ահավոր գեշ , են մյուսն ել  վապշե պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանողուհիա.   Ես  չեմ սովորել ըտեղ, բայց սենց եմ կարծում երևի  էտ աղջիկը էնքանա սովորում, որ ժամանակ չի լինում իրա արտաքինով զբաղվի, դրա համարա  գեշ.
 դե տղաներին ել  չեմ նախանձում  նրա համար քանի որ  ես չեի կարանա մի տեղ  սովորել որ գոնե  10-ից 5-ը սիրուն չլինեին.
 Չնայած  անեկդոտը  ես չեմ հորինել ես ուղակի ասեցի իմ լսածի մասին եթե  սխալվում եմ ուղղեք,  իմ կարծիքով պիտի արտահայտվես  լսածտ, որ հաստատ իմացողները ուղղեն քեզ  եթե  սխալ ես  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես  էլ լսել եմ, որ պոլիտեղնիկնա  հեշտ ընդունվել բայց դժվարա սովորել,  նույնիսկ լսել եմ որ պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանողների համար  ամենավատ անեծքը  ԳԾԱԳԻՐՏ ՃՂԵՄՆԱ, մի խոսքով ավելի լավա 3 քննություն տամ քանց  թե  մի հեկտարանոց գցագիր վերցնեմ փողոցով  ման գամ, ընդեղի տղաներին ել չեմ նախանձի  մի անեկդոտ լսելուց հետո
> Ասումա 3 աղջիկ են գնում մեկը  գեշ , մյուսը  ահավոր գեշ , են մյուսն ել  վապշե պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանողուհիա.   Ես  չեմ սովորել ըտեղ, բայց սենց եմ կարծում երևի  էտ աղջիկը էնքանա սովորում, որ ժամանակ չի լինում իրա արտաքինով զբաղվի, դրա համարա  գեշ.
>  դե տղաներին ել  չեմ նախանձում  նրա համար քանի որ  ես չեի կարանա մի տեղ  սովորել որ գոնե  10-ից 5-ը սիրուն չլինեին.
>  Չնայած  անեկդոտը  ես չեմ հորինել ես ուղակի ասեցի իմ լսածի մասին եթե  սխալվում եմ ուղղեք,  իմ կարծիքով պիտի արտահայտվես  լսածտ, որ հաստատ իմացողները ուղղեն քեզ  եթե  սխալ ես


Հայկական ասացվածք կա, ԼԱՎ է ՄԵԿ ԱՆԳԱՄ ՏԵՍՆԵՍ, ՔԱՆ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԼՍԵՍ: 
Հետևաբար խնդրում եմ նախ խոսքերիդ մեջ համոզվի նոր ասա: Իսկ պոլիտեխնիկում սովորելը, և ընդհանրապես սովորելը դժվար է միայն սովորել չցանկացողների, այսինքն նրանց համար, ովքեր սովորում են միայն դիպլոմի համար: Միգուցե ծանրաբեռնվածությունը շատ է ու ինչ-որ չափով դա ազդում է առողջության վրա, բայց կարելի է ամեն ինչ համատեղել ու գտնել ոսկե միջինը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես կարծում եմ, որ լավ սովորելը երբեք էլ չի կարող հեշտ լինել, լավագույն դեպքում կարող է տանելի լինել։ Մի բան հաստատ է. անհոգ ու հանգիստ ապրելով չես կարող լավ սովորել։ Ինչքան որ կողքից լսել եմ, եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ ամենադժվարն իսկապես բժշկականում սովորելն է, թեև ես ինքս այնտեղ չեմ սովորել։ 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչքան գիտեմ,  դժվար (ծանրաբեռնվածության առումով) համարվում է այն ԲՈՒՀ-երում սովորելը, որտեղ ամեն օր հանձնարարություն են տալիս ու ամեն օր ստուգում հանձնարարվածը։ Եվ, ինչքան գիտեմ, բացի բժշկականից, այդպիսին են նաև լեզվական ԲՈՒՀ-երը (սեփական փորձից գիտեմ  :Tongue:  ) և պոլիտեխնիկը։ Գուցե էլի կան, որոնց մասին չգիտեմ, չեմ կարող ասել։ Միայն գիտեմ, որ շատ ԲՈՒՀ-երում կարելի է տարվա ընթացքում ոչինչ չանել և միայն քննությունից առաջ մի քանի օր պարապելով՝ գոնե դրական գնահատական ստանալ։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե այդպես կարելի է նորմալ մասնագետ դառնալ։ Գիտելիքը, վերջիվերջո, պետք է նաև նստվածք տա, այլապես շատ շուտով մոռացվում է նույն արագությամբ, ինչ արագությամբ, որ ընկալվել էր։ Դա վաղուց փորձված բան է։  :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

ԵՊՀ-ի ԻԿՄ–ի մասին կարող եմ ասել...
Լավ սովորողի համար շատ դժվար է...
Անքուն գիշերներ է պահանջվում... ինչն անկասկած ազդում մարդու առողջության վրա...

----------


## Վազգեն

Ես այսպես կասեմ՝ կամ ուսման ընթացքում ուսանողը կարողանում է դառնալ կազմակերպված ու պրակտիկ մարդ, կամ էլ չի դառնում։ Առաջին դեպքում ուսումը առողջության հաշվին չի լինում, երկրորդ դեպքում՝ կարող է առողջության հաշվին լինել։
 Բայց երեկրորդ դեպքում էլ փրկություն կա։ Դա ռեգուլյար սպորտով զբաղվելն է։ Առանց այս բանի, ուսումը  հաստատ առողջության հաշվին է լինելու։

----------

prof-de-Francais (19.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

:LOL:  Սպո՞րտ, այն էլ ռեգուլյա՞ր… Դեմ չեմ, դա իրոք շատ առողջարար է, բայց տվյալ դեպքում պետք է ընտրություն կատարել. կա՛մ շաբաթվա մեջ երկու-երեք անգամ սպորտով ես զբաղվում, կա՛մ դասերդ հասցնում ես: 
Երեկ էլ մայրս ասում էր, որ իմ սնման ռեժիմը կարգավորեմ, թե չէ վերջս լավ չի լինի: Բայց ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել… Միակ հնարավոր բանը թերևս առավոտյան տանը նախաճաշելն է:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Վազգեն

> Սպո՞րտ, այն էլ ռեգուլյա՞ր… Դեմ չեմ, դա իրոք շատ առողջարար է, բայց տվյալ դեպքում պետք է ընտրություն կատարել. կա՛մ շաբաթվա մեջ երկու-երեք անգամ սպորտով ես զբաղվում, կա՛մ դասերդ հասցնում ես: 
> Երեկ էլ մայրս ասում էր, որ իմ սնման ռեժիմը կարգավորեմ, թե չէ վերջս լավ չի լինի: Բայց ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել… Միակ հնարավոր բանը թերևս առավոտյան տանը նախաճաշելն է:


«Ե՞րբ, ո՞րտեղ, ի՞նչու»–ին մասնակցել, ցուցահանդես գնալ, ակումբի հանդիպմանը գնալ... էլ չշարունակեմ։ Աղջիկ ջան, դու ընկար ոչ պրակտիկ մարդկանց ցուցակի մեջ։  :Tongue:  
Լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, գոնե որևէ վարժություն անելու համար միշտ էլ կարելի է ժամանակ գտնել։ Օրինակ, ամեն առավոտ քսան րոպե մարզանք անելը՝ սովետական ոճով, այն «նա զարյադկու ստանովիս»–ի պես մի բան էլի։

----------


## Artgeo

> «Ե՞րբ, ո՞րտեղ, ի՞նչու»–ին մասնակցել, ցուցահանդես գնալ, ակումբի հանդիպմանը գնալ... էլ չշարունակեմ։ Աղջիկ ջան, դու ընկար ոչ պրակտիկ մարդկանց ցուցակի մեջ։  
> Լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, գոնե որևէ վարժություն անելու համար միշտ էլ կարելի է ժամանակ գտնել։ Օրինակ, ամեն առավոտ քսան րոպե մարզանք անելը՝ սովետական ոճով, այն «նա զարյադկու ստանովիս»–ի պես մի բան էլի։


Դասից կուշանամ, եթե քսան րոպե ձեռքերս հենցընենց թափահարեմ: 
Իսկ ասենք ոտքով 20-30 րոպե քայլելը ամեն առավոտ երթուղային նստելու համար և օրվա ընթացքում նունպես շատ քայլելը բավակա՞ն չէ

----------


## Վազգեն

> Դասից կուշանամ, եթե քսան րոպե ձեռքերս հենցընենց թափահարեմ: 
> Իսկ ասենք ոտքով 20-30 րոպե քայլելը ամեն առավոտ երթուղային նստելու համար և օրվա ընթացքում նունպես շատ քայլելը բավակա՞ն չէ


Ավելի լավ է քիչ, քան՝ ոչինչ։  :Wink:  Համ է փող կխնայես։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, առավոտյան մարզանքից ավելի շատ օգուտ կարելի է ստանալ։ Միայն հո ձեռքերը թափահարելը չի։ Բա՜ պպզել ու վեր կենալ, բա՜ թռչկոտելը, բա՜ բոլոր հոդերը գոնե մի քիչ աշխատեցնելը, որ իրենք իրենց գոյության մասին չմոռանան ու «չժանգոտվեն»։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Ե՞րբ, ո՞րտեղ, ի՞նչու»–ին մասնակցել, ցուցահանդես գնալ, ակումբի հանդիպմանը գնալ... էլ չշարունակեմ։ Աղջիկ ջան, դու ընկար ոչ պրակտիկ մարդկանց ցուցակի մեջ։  
> Լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, գոնե որևէ վարժություն անելու համար միշտ էլ կարելի է ժամանակ գտնել։ Օրինակ, ամեն առավոտ քսան րոպե մարզանք անելը՝ սովետական ոճով, այն «նա զարյադկու ստանովիս»–ի պես մի բան էլի։


Է՜հ, լավ երևում է, որ դու չգիտես մեր բուհի յուրահատկությունները: Մեզ մոտ չորրորդ կուրսից սկսած ամեն շաբաթ կամ երկու շաբաթ մի առարկա ենք անցնում: Նախորդ առարկան արդեն վերջացրել ենք, իսկ վաղը նորն ենք սկսելու, հետևաբար շաբաթ-կիրակի միշտ էլ ազատ ենք մնում: Բացի դրանից, մեզ երկու օրով արձակուրդ էին տվել Անկախության օրվա առթիվ, բայց դրա փոխարեն նախորդ օրերին ավելի շատ են տանջել: Արդյունքը եղել է այն, որ այդ օրերից մեկը քնած եմ անցկացրել:
Հետո, ամբողջ շաբաթվա լարվածությունից հետո միայն շաբաթ-կիրակի օրերին սպորտով զբաղվելը շատ ավելի վնասակար է, քան ընդհանրապես չզբաղվելը: Իսկ առավոտյան մարզանքների ժամանակ էլ չի լինում, որովհետև պետք է քսան րոպե շուտ արթնանալ դրա համար, ինչն անհնար է, երբ գիշերը գիրքը գրկած քնել ես: Համենայնդեպս, ես հասցնում եմ գոնե մի քիչ քայլել օրվա ընթացքում, ինչն իր օգուտը տալիս է:
Իմ խնդիրը ո՛չ գլխացավն է, ո՛չ գերհոգնածությունը (դրանց մասին կիսամյակի վերջում կխոսեմ, երբ ո՛չ սուրճը կօգնի, ո՛չ քնելը, ո՛չ նույնիսկ սպորտը): 
Իմ ամենալուրջ խնդիրը ստամոքսն է, որը շարքից դուրս է գալիս ոչ կանոնավոր սնվելու պատճառով:

Սակայն եկեք ուսանողներին թողնենք: Պատկերացրեք, մեզ այդքան էլ մեծ վտանգ չի սպառնում, ինչքան աշակերտներին, քանզի մեր օրգանիզմներն արդեն ձևավորված են, ավելի հեշտ են տանում լարվածությունները: Իսկ դպրոցական համակարգը շատ ավելի ահավոր է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ավելի լավ է քիչ, քան՝ ոչինչ։  Համ է փող կխնայես։ 
> Իմ կարծիքով, առավոտյան մարզանքից ավելի շատ օգուտ կարելի է ստանալ։ Միայն հո ձեռքերը թափահարելը չի։ Բա՜ պպզել ու վեր կենալ, բա՜ թռչկոտելը, բա՜ բոլոր հոդերը գոնե մի քիչ աշխատեցնելը, որ իրենք իրենց գոյության մասին չմոռանան ու «չժանգոտվեն»։


Մի երկու անգամ թռչկոտեմ բավակն է, որ մեր սեյսմիկ ծառայությունները 2-3 բալանոց երկրաշարժ արձանագրեն: Մի 8-9 անգամն էլ հերիքա, որ մեր շենքը քանդվի:

Չէ է, մեկա հավես չկա

----------


## Shah

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգը ինչքանո՞վ է ազդում աշակերտի/ուսանողի առողջության վրա:


Ուսանողից ա կախված, եթե իրան նայի ու լավ սնվի իհարկե ոչ մի վնաս չի տա, դեռ շատ կարդալուց ու սովորելուց ոչ մեկ չի հիվանդացել:




> Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: Արդյոք առողջությու՞նն է ամենաթանկ բանը, թե՞ արժե այն զոհել հանուն ուսման: Իսկ գուցե մեկը մյուսին չի՞ վնասում:


Առողջությունն իսկապես ամենաթանկն է, այն զոհել չի կարելի, մեկն էլ մյուսին չի խանգառում  :Smile:  
Բարի ուսում: "Учиться, учиться и еще раз..." (c) В.И.Ленин

----------

